# Town Taxes Due !!!!



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just starting to see the end of the tunnel with IRS payments and hit with Town property taxes.
I don't see any Covid related breaks or payment plans that will extend payments passed August 1st.
Back on the road to make money to pay the tax man.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Tax Man gets what he wants! One way or another.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> The Tax Man gets what he wants! One way or another.


Oh yea


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Did any states have breaks on property tax payments? Calif certainly didn't: payment was due April 2020, in full or else......


----------

